# CamooZ - Save & restore camera settings



## falti (Apr 30, 2021)

falti submitted a new resource:

CamooZ - Tool to manage (and save and restore) camera settings - CamooZ - Set Camera Settings, save to profiles and restore from them



> Windows has no settings dialog for webcams (as compared to e.g. speaker and mic settings). All there is, is a DirectShow API, that OBS, Logitech and others make use of. None of them will store values in profiles so that different settings can be restored.
> 
> CamooZ allows more granular settings and you can store them in profiles and of course load them from such a profile.
> 
> View attachment 70615



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Vitalicus (Jul 14, 2021)

Great app.
But how this app work? How I can do this settings remotely? Do you have a github repository?


----------



## falti (Aug 9, 2021)

Hi Vitalicus,

* But how this app work? *
I make use of the DirectShow API and have managed to figure out the neccessary function calls to change cam settings, save them in profiles and reload them. What exactly do you need to know?

* How I can do this settings remotely? *
I'm not sure I understand your question. It's a Windows program - so if you have remote access with remote desktop or teamviewer you can run it on the machine you're making the setup for

* Do you have a github repository? *
No, I do not have a github repository

Cheers

Falti


----------



## Swanito (Aug 9, 2021)

Thx for this app.
Do you know a way to load profile with hotkey or bind with scene in OBS ?
1 scene with 1 setting (ex zoom / focus) and another with different profile (linked between Camooz and OBS)


----------



## falti (Aug 11, 2021)

@Swanito Sorry to say that this goes beyond my skills...

I'm afraid for the time being it will have to be opening CamooZ - loading the right profile and then ending CamooZ...


----------



## kerumbo (Aug 20, 2021)

I have been using this little utility for quite a while, and it is a gem! I keep it in my taskbar, and it provides access to every possible adjustment for any given webcam (adjustments will vary according to the webcam driver), including cheap webcams that have no dedicated adjustment software at all.  Much lighter and simpler than using OBS just to adjust your webcam for, say, a Zoom call, or Discord,   or a Teams or WebEx conference. And I love that you can save then load custom settings, for different cams, programs and lighting conditions.  I even like that it doesn't have its own preview window, to conflict with other programs - instead,  while tweaking the Camooz settings, you can see your adjustments "live" in Zoom, Teams, OBS, etc.  Great job!  Deserves much more attention and praise.


----------



## falti (Aug 23, 2021)

Thank you, @kerumbo


----------



## ItsMe (Sep 8, 2021)

Hej...really great tool. I'm really lucky that I've found it. None of the other allows the profile stuff. thanks you!
Just one question: Is there a chance to load saved settings from the command line...perhaps with opening the UI? 
It would be great to do the adjustments just in a oneshot command.


----------



## falti (Sep 9, 2021)

@ItsMe Thanks for youe message. I'm working on a command line function, so stay tuned


----------



## falti (Sep 10, 2021)

falti updated CamooZ - Tool to manage (and save and restore) camera settings with a new update entry:

CamooZ now with command line parameters for automation



> CamooZ now allows for automated loading of previously saved profiles. Syntax:
> 
> Syntax
> -file:"c:\users\dauser\dadocuments\myprofile.ccs"
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Sep 10, 2021)

@ItsMe There you go!


----------



## ItsMe (Sep 13, 2021)

Woohooo...that's really great stuff!!- Link to exe with parameter, Pin to Start or Taskbar and now camera adjusted in one Click!!

You made my day!


----------



## OpenFields (Nov 4, 2021)

I'm happy with the tool as it unexpectedly allows me to easily change and save some settings of my Sony camera as captured by an AverMedia video capture card.

As far as I've been able to discover, virtual cams are not configurable.


----------



## ekweb (Dec 12, 2021)

Hi, thanks for this great, small tool! I replaced Logi Tuni with CamooZ, it´s working great. 
One wish: I have two Logitech Brio, the pop up in CamooZ but they share the same settings. Would it be possible, that CamooZ could make settings for Brio 1 and Brio 2.
Thanks
Erwin


----------



## falti (Dec 12, 2021)

@ekweb

Hi Erwin,
thanks for your compliment.

I have created another tool for that: use CAM RENAME to rename your 2 cameras and give them unique names, then use CamooZ ;-)
https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/camrename.1408/

Cheers

Falti


----------



## ekweb (Dec 12, 2021)

Wow THANK YOU ... will try out in a moment :-)
Erwin


----------



## kalechinees (Jan 3, 2022)

Hey falti, 
Tool looks absolutely what I need to make my life easier... however I'm getting the following error on the .exe
Did some digging and most likely it's my system, however can't seen to get rid of it. Any suggestions on how I can solve this?
---------------------------
Application Error
---------------------------
Exception EOleSysError in module CamooZ.exe at 00473742.

The request is not supported.


----------



## falti (Jan 4, 2022)

Hi @kalechinees,

sorry to hear that.

1st thing you could try is fresh setup with cleanly installed USB drivers - reinstalling Windows seem a bit hard. of course.
Can you plug your cams into another machine and see if the error re-occurs?

When exactly does the error occur? Right at startup so you do not see anything else, or is it after you chose a camera?

Cheers

Falti





kalechinees said:


> Hey falti,
> Tool looks absolutely what I need to make my life easier... however I'm getting the following error on the .exe
> Did some digging and most likely it's my system, however can't seen to get rid of it. Any suggestions on how I can solve this?
> ---------------------------
> ...


----------



## Joelpdb (Jan 6, 2022)

Hi @falti 

Thanks for the tool, great for webcams in general. But I bought a cheap cam, but somehow the camera is 'not configurable'. Any idea if/how I can fix this?

Regards!
Joel


----------



## djjayo (Jan 7, 2022)

I have not seen that this has been asked anywhere. Are there any future plans for this to tackle the infamous "low light compensation" setting that still resets on reboot?

This tool is a big time saver when for saving day light vs night time cam settings, and changing multiple cam settings quickly. Thank you for this.


----------



## OpenFields (Jan 7, 2022)

CamooZ only allows adjustment of settings made available by the respective webcams. So, no magic. The purpose of this app is to be able to export and import those settings so that you don't have to redo this each time you need them.


----------



## Gitago (Jan 8, 2022)

falti said:


> * How I can do this settings remotely? *
> I'm not sure I understand your question. It's a Windows program - so if you have remote access with remote desktop or teamviewer you can run it on the machine you're making the setup for




I have this same question about accessing the settings remotely... Pretty much like an API
I would like to create increase zoom or brightness with a command line or some other http request of some sort..

So if I want to zoom my camera in via these settings, or pan left I would like to be able to send a command to the program to do that, without me actually using the UI itself.


----------



## falti (Jan 9, 2022)

@Gitago Understood, thanks!

I'll not make any promises, but it's an interesting piece of work and I will probably start playing around with it ;-)


----------



## falti (Jan 14, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Tool to manage (and save and restore) camera settings with a new update entry:

CamooZ with web interface



> I have added one more app into the download package that allows you to control your camera from another PC via web browser.
> 
> View attachment 79053
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Jan 14, 2022)

@Vitalicus @Gitago 

I have created a web based version of CamooZ - check latest version. So far managing the cam works as well as the local version - no saving in profiles yet, that is still work to do.

I'd appreciate your feedback


----------



## OpenFields (Jan 14, 2022)

Thanks, falti. I've no immediate use for this web app but it's a great addition to the toolbox!


----------



## Balzac40 (Jan 15, 2022)

Hi,
Great job, indeed!
But where is CamooZWeb.exe, please?
Thanks!


----------



## falti (Jan 15, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Manage, save, restore camera settings local and remote with a new update entry:

Exposure to show fraction on seconds, fixed web app bug



> CamooZ 5.2 will show exposure settings as  fractions of seconds (like 1/8 sec, and  not only the actual driver value "-3" which is not that helpful to know)
> 
> CamooZWeb Version 1.2 has fixed a bug that could freeze the camera



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Jan 15, 2022)

Oops... ;-)

Try now!




Balzac40 said:


> Hi,
> Great job, indeed!
> But where is CamooZWeb.exe, please?
> Thanks!


----------



## Balzac40 (Jan 15, 2022)

falti said:


> Oops... ;-)
> 
> Try now!


Ok! Fine!
Thanks!


----------



## Gitago (Jan 15, 2022)

falti said:


> @Vitalicus @Gitago
> 
> I have created a web based version of CamooZ - check latest version. So far managing the cam works as well as the local version - no saving in profiles yet, that is still work to do.
> 
> I'd appreciate your feedback




Is this web-app version of this able to take a param via url to activate things?
This was my intentions, either that or being able to pass this same kind of info via command line

*For example*
192.168.2.9:8080/?zoom=50
192.168.2.9:8080/?tilt=25
192.168.2.9:8080/?pan=25

or via command line camooze.exe -zoom 50


----------



## falti (Jan 15, 2022)

@Gitago Commands via URL string are also intended - yet I had so much fun learning to expose functions as a webserver that I gave the web GUI the priority :-)

Stay tuned


----------



## falti (Jan 16, 2022)

@Gitago How does this look to you?  ;-)

CamoozWeb 1.3
_______________________________________________________________________________
Available Commands (use upper or lowercase letter or any mixture of them):

/set?camera=0 alias /set?cam=0
/set?BacklightCompensation=1 alias /set?bc=1 (allowed values between 0 and 1, interval is 1)
/set?Brightness=255 alias /set?bn=255 (allowed values between 0 and 255, interval is 1)
/set?Contrast=255 alias /set?ct=255 (allowed values between 0 and 255, interval is 1)
/set?Exposure=-1 alias /set?ex=-1 (allowed values between -7 and -1, interval is 1)
/set?Focus=250 alias /set?fo=250 (allowed values between 0 and 250, interval is 5)
/set?Gain=255 alias /set?gn=255 (allowed values between 0 and 255, interval is 1)
/set?Pan=10 alias /set?pa=10 (allowed values between -10 and 10, interval is 1)
/set?Saturation=255 alias /set?sa=255 (allowed values between 0 and 255, interval is 1)
/set?Sharpness=255 alias /set?sh=255 (allowed values between 0 and 255, interval is 1)
/set?Tilt=10 alias /set?ti=10 (allowed values between -10 and 10, interval is 1)
/set?WhiteBalance=6500 alias /set?wb=6500 (allowed values between 2000 and 6500, interval is 1)
/set?Zoom=500 alias /set?zo=500 (allowed values between 100 and 500, interval is 1)
To toggle auto on and off: /set?focus=autoon /set?focus=autooff (any AUTO capable value can be toggled) /set?frequency=60 alias /set?fr=60(allowed values are only 50 or 50)

Make sure you use a valid interval - e.g. /set?focus=4 has no effect if the interval is 5 (that means valid settings are 0,5,10,15, etc.)


To increase or decrease use /inc or /dec commands:
/inc?brightness alias /inc?bn
/dec?contrast alias /inc?ct
inc and dec will use a valid interval automatically

You can concatenate /set parameters as follows: /set?camera=1,brightness=200,exposure=5,contrast=128
or concatenate with aliases of course, like this: /set?cam=1,bn=200,ex=5,ct=128

"0" or "255" are just examples - set the value you want!
If the value you specify is not within camera ranges no change will take place
e.g. frequency will only accept 50 or 60, brightness will be allowed between 0 and 255. There can be NO spaces anywhere in the string


----------



## falti (Jan 16, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Manage, save, restore camera settings local and remote with a new update entry:

CamooZWeb with save/restore and command line



> CamooZWeb now has save/restore functionality. You can create, save to load from and delete profiles. One set wil be provided per camera.
> 
> Also it comes with command line functions to be added to the URL like this:
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Jan 17, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Manage, save, restore camera settings local and remote with a new update entry:

CamooZWeb 1.4 fix for save/load bug



> Version 1.4 will now reliably save and restore all camera values in / from profiles of your choosing / naming



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## luanscps (Jan 18, 2022)

Hi, I come here for a problem.
I am not able to download here, using the google chrome browser it does not download.
I only managed to download it using microsoft EDGE browser, and it marked it as inappropriate and I forced it to keep it and that's how I managed to download it.

I believe, that it is chrome that does not let the download, that it may be signaling something strange in the ".zip"

sorry guys for my english.
BR


----------



## OpenFields (Jan 18, 2022)

luanscps said:


> I am not able to download here, using the google chrome browser it does not download.


I noticed this too.  What you can do is, right-click the Download button and select, 'Save link as...' 

The full download link is: https://obsproject.com/forum/resour...amera-settings-local-and-remote.1271/download. So, it should be okay.


----------



## hanjo (Jan 20, 2022)

Hi @falti ,
great idea with the Web-Server, I like it!
However, I noticed some weird behavior on the main application: The sliders to control the values seem to be broken in the latest version 5.2 as opposed to version 5. See the screenshot below:





For example: clicking on the "White balance" slider in v5.2 and trying to drag it into any direction will set it to the smallest value of 2000 and with the mouse it cannot be increased.

Thanks
Greetings
Hanjo


----------



## falti (Jan 20, 2022)

@hanjo 
Now I know this sounds like the usual "Is your computer connected to a power outlet" - and yet:
Have you considered increasing the width of the window?


----------



## falti (Jan 20, 2022)

:-)


----------



## hanjo (Jan 20, 2022)

Well, that's embarrassing :-D

Thanks, it's working fine, now that I'm aware of that detail :-P

In the meantime, I was playing with the web application and it's really quite cool. I have one suggestion though: currently the app seems to only consider the first parameter. So if I would like to set two settings at once this does not work, e.g.

```
/set?focus=0&wb=5000
```
In this example, it will only consider the focus, but not the white balance.
This also makes it difficult to set settings that are on auto right away. For example, you need to call

```
/set?focus=autooff
```
first, and then in a subsequent call

```
/set?focus=0
```
if you want to set the focus from "auto" to "0". For this case, I would suggest that the app automatically unsets "auto" when the parameter is a number.

The web interface is really a great addition to CamooZ, thanks for that!


----------



## hanjo (Jan 20, 2022)

Nevermind, I missed the part about the concatenation in the manual


> You can concatenate /set parameters as follows: /set?camera=1,brightness=200,exposure=5,contrast=128


I was just expecting the delimiter to be the ampersand & and not comma ,

Thanks again, great app :-)


----------



## SteveWasiura (Jan 20, 2022)

luanscps said:


> Hi, I come here for a problem.
> I am not able to download here, using the google chrome browser it does not download.
> I only managed to download it using microsoft EDGE browser, and it marked it as inappropriate and I forced it to keep it and that's how I managed to download it.
> 
> ...


the download fails silently in chrome. if you open chrome dev tools, you can see the error in the console tab.  
_Mixed Content: The site at 'https://obsproject.com/' was loaded over a __secure connection, but the file at 'https://faltinek.de/freestuff/obs/CamooZ.zip' was redirected through an insecure connection. This file should  be served over HTTPS. This download has been blocked. See https://blog.chromium.org/2020/02/protecting-users-from-insecure.html __for more details. _

I have informed falti over email. In the meantime, you can open a new tab to the url listed in the chrome dev tools console log tab.


----------



## falti (Jan 21, 2022)

@hanjo 
 No, it's not embarrassing , happens to all of us ;-)

I like the idea of autmatically setting auto off if a number is presented, let me look into that!

You can always concatenate like this /set?WhiteBalance=autooff,WhiteBalance=2000 - but you'd have to consider AUTO, so your approach is good

Thanks for all the feedback and testing/playing





hanjo said:


> Well, that's embarrassing :-D
> 
> Thanks, it's working fine, now that I'm aware of that detail :-P
> 
> ...


----------



## falti (Jan 22, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Manage, save, restore camera settings local and remote with a new update entry:

CamooZ V6 - All in one



> Integrated web srever - new Version 6 will combine controlling the camera locally using the app's sliders, and remotely on a browser on another machine. Interfaces are the same.
> Click on the "run webserver" button, see the URL change color to blue, click on it to start browser.
> 
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Jan 22, 2022)

@SteveWasiura 
Download to V6 is now a https link again. Thanks for the hint.






SteveWasiura said:


> the download fails silently in chrome. if you open chrome dev tools, you can see the error in the console tab.
> _Mixed Content: The site at 'https://obsproject.com/' was loaded over a __secure connection, but the file at 'https://faltinek.de/freestuff/obs/CamooZ.zip' was redirected through an insecure connection. This file should  be served over HTTPS. This download has been blocked. See https://blog.chromium.org/2020/02/protecting-users-from-insecure.html __for more details. _
> 
> I have informed falti over email. In the meantime, you can open a new tab to the url listed in the chrome dev tools console log tab.


----------



## Thebigcheese (Feb 14, 2022)

I cannot seem to get it to load profiles correctly when using commands. I am using this, run via command prompt in Windows 11:
c:\camooz.exe -silent -file:"C:\Users\nickg\OneDrive\Documents\CamooZ6\Logitech_BRIO\Brio_30ish.ccs"
It doesn't return any errors, but it also doesn't do anything. And I've also tried it without the -silent parameter, which loads something but it doesn't actually load all the settings. Like, it opens CamooZ and it says it found the camera and profile and loaded it, and I can see that something did change, but if I manually load the profile, it looks different. At the very minimum, it doesn't seem to be loading my gain setting or at least the image is much darker than when I load manually. I've tried running as an admin, too, but neither makes any difference. My goal is to create a script that can run at startup so I can ditch Logi Tune, but this is just not working right now. Am I missing something?


----------



## falti (Feb 15, 2022)

Thanks for your feedback - I understand. Let me look into this.

Falti





Thebigcheese said:


> I cannot seem to get it to load profiles correctly when using commands. I am using this, run via command prompt in Windows 11:
> c:\camooz.exe -silent -file:"C:\Users\nickg\OneDrive\Documents\CamooZ6\Logitech_BRIO\Brio_30ish.ccs"
> It doesn't return any errors, but it also doesn't do anything. And I've also tried it without the -silent parameter, which loads something but it doesn't actually load all the settings. Like, it opens CamooZ and it says it found the camera and profile and loaded it, and I can see that something did change, but if I manually load the profile, it looks different. At the very minimum, it doesn't seem to be loading my gain setting or at least the image is much darker than when I load manually. I've tried running as an admin, too, but neither makes any difference. My goal is to create a script that can run at startup so I can ditch Logi Tune, but this is just not working right now. Am I missing something?


----------



## falti (Feb 15, 2022)

@Thebigcheese Could you provide a screenshot of the log? Like this one:


----------



## Thebigcheese (Feb 15, 2022)

@falti sure! Here are two logs, actually, because the results seem to be really inconsistent. To test this, I have my computer on, but I unplug the camera and then plug it back in (which, because it's a stupid Logitech camera, wipes all the settings). For this first one, I just gave it a few seconds to make sure my PC (running Windows 11) registered that it was connected, then ran my script without ever actually using the camera. That is, I didn't open OBS, I didn't join a video call, etc.



For the next test, I did the same thing, but this time opened up OBS and activated the camera and then ran the script while the camera was active.



What I'm noticing here is that it seems to just load arbitrary white balance and, sometimes, exposure settings. In both of these examples, it loaded -5 exposure, which is correct, but I've also seen it load -6 for the exposure. I'm not sure if it's just not overwriting what's already on the camera or what, but it's definitely loading the wrong things for at least those two settings. For reference, here is what the settings should be:



I'm also noticing that the frequency setting doesn't get saved in the profile and when I load my settings manually, everything except for the frequency loads correctly. For whatever reason, when I load manually within the program, it insists on changing it to 50 Hz. And finally, as I mentioned above, if I use the -silent parameter, it just doesn't work at all. Nothing happens whatsoever. If you need any other logs or anything, let me know.


----------



## falti (Feb 22, 2022)

Hi @Thebigcheese,
thanks for submitting. Just to give you a status: both are accepted as bugs. Reason is, that V6 is a redesign and I missed the frequency entirely (it has never been relevant for me personally, so I just forgot). And re loading from the profile: you can try running the script twice, in that case things should be ok... my mistake, it's a little bug re order of events when handling actual values and their AUTO settings. (What needs to be done is: read and set the AUTO setting first, and only then change the value - I sometimes do it the other way around, just alphabetically...grrrmpppfffff)

Will be fixed with version 6.0a - still need some time as I'm pretty busy these days with my job. Say 3 days...no promises though


----------



## falti (Feb 22, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore cam settings (local and remote) with a new update entry:

Minor bug fix handling settings and AUTO correctly



> Minor bug fix to handle all loadiong correctly when loading a profile via command line



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Feb 22, 2022)

@Thebigcheese - try this new version 6.0a and please let me know if all works correctly


----------



## Thebigcheese (Feb 23, 2022)

falti said:


> @Thebigcheese - try this new version 6.0a and please let me know if all works correctly



That's working a lot better. The only issue I'm still seeing is that it's not loading the white balance setting correctly, at least not the first time I run the script. If I run it a second time, that seems to work. It also works fine if I manually load it from the UI. Everything else, including frequency, seems to load correctly the first time. And the silent parameter is actually working now!


----------



## falti (Feb 23, 2022)

@Thebigcheese Thanks for your feedback and effort. I cannot recreate the problem with my setup - everything fine here, so this will take a moment to fix. Stay tuned


----------



## Thebigcheese (Feb 23, 2022)

falti said:


> @Thebigcheese Thanks for your feedback and effort. I cannot recreate the problem with my setup - everything fine here, so this will take a moment to fix. Stay tuned


Yeah, it's a bit of a weird one. It doesn't happen with my wife's Kiyo, but then again, that saves the white balance setting to the camera, so that makes sense.


----------



## falti (Feb 26, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore cam settings (local and remote) with a new update entry:

6.0b - Bug fix for cmd line whitebalance issue



> When running CamooZ with a command line parameter (e.g. -file:"c:\users\dauser\dadocuments\myprofile.ccs") auto-capable settings will now be set correctly



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Feb 26, 2022)

@Thebigcheese Pls check out Version 6.0b. Like I said, I cannot recreate the issue in my setup, but I still think this version will fix it, so please let me know 

Good luck ;-)


----------



## PedjaS (Feb 26, 2022)

Some suggestions:

Is it possible to make some compact version of the user interface? Application window is too big. Text and other controls are unnecessary big. Anything with normal sizes would do.

Is it possible to have edit boxes for values. Using slider is limited. It is easier to simply type on exact values.

I is it possible to have sliders react on mouse scroll?

Is it possible to have profile loaded at the moment it is selected? AS it is now user must select profile and then click Load profile. But unusual.

Once profile is seelcted and clicked on Load profile, Select profile drop down is emptied. Can it stay set to selected value?


----------



## falti (Feb 26, 2022)

Hi @PedjaS
a lot is possible ;-)

Compact version: if you do not have enough space, how about one more monitor? ;-)
More serious answer is that the design goal was to have identical look and feel in app as well as firefox and chrome web version, so no, I will keep sizes as they are. Also, my friend, I'm 50+ so the text size is just perfect for me ;-)

Edit boxes: I could do that, but it would be much more work for the web version, so I will not do it in the desktop version either. Limited added value as compared to the additional hazzle generating all the extra html.

Sliders react on mouse scroll: done with 6.1 , good idea!

Profile loaded the moment it is selected: that's a NO. I want the additional safety so the user choses the profile first and then activates it with another button click

Stay set to selected value: done with 6.1

Thanks for your input


----------



## falti (Feb 26, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore cam settings (local and remote) with a new update entry:

6.1



> I included 2 ideas by @PedjaS
> 
> Sliders will now react on mouse scroll (desktop version only)
> Once a profile has been activated it will remain in the proifles combobox.
> Thanks, @PedjaS



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Thebigcheese (Feb 26, 2022)

falti said:


> @Thebigcheese Pls check out Version 6.0b. Like I said, I cannot recreate the issue in my setup, but I still think this version will fix it, so please let me know
> 
> Good luck ;-)



Indeed it has fixed it! Thank you so much, everything is working great now. I can now disable Logi Tune and just use this.


----------



## falti (Feb 26, 2022)

Thanks for letting me know ;-)



Thebigcheese said:


> Indeed it has fixed it! Thank you so much, everything is working great now. I can now disable Logi Tune and just use this.


----------



## Laurence Hookway (Feb 27, 2022)

Thanks for Camooz, it is saving me some time and hassle with retaining my OBS Camera settings.

One issue though is that there is no option to disable "Low light compensation" in Camooz.

I am using this camera...



			Amazon.com
		


I have saved settings to a Profile file.

Cold boot. Start Camooz GUI. Load Profile.  Check settings in Camooz. All webcam settings match the profile as expected.

Cold boot. Load Profile using the -file: parameter. Check settings using Camooz. The Focus and White Balance values do not change to match those in the profile I loaded (all other settings do match the profile). That's an issue.

Cold boot. Disable "Low Light Compensation" in Windows Camera Settings. Load Profile using the -file: parameter. Check settings in Camooz. All webcam settings match the profile. It seems that disabling "Low Light Compensation" before loading the Camooz profile using the -file: parameter fixes the issue with Focus and White Balance not being set correctly by the profile.

Cold boot. Load Profile using the -file: parameter.  Load Profile a second time using the -file: parameter.  Check settings in Camooz. All webcam settings match the profile. It seems that loading the profile twice fixes the issue with Focus and White Balance not being set correctly.

Any idea why this might be happening?

Why doesn't Camooz have an option for enabling/disabling "Low light compensation"?

Thanks in advance.
Laurence.


----------



## falti (Feb 27, 2022)

Hi @Laurence Hookway
what version are you working with? The issue re having to load the file twice (cmd line) should be fixed since 6.0b.

Low Light Compensation  is a tricky thing. Has never been an issue for my cameras, so I did not include it in CamooZ...let me look into it.

Cheers
Falti


----------



## Laurence Hookway (Feb 27, 2022)

falti said:


> Hi @Laurence Hookway
> what version are you working with? The issue re having to load the file twice (cmd line) should be fixed since 6.0b.
> 
> Back light comp is a tricky thing. Has never been an issue for my cameras, so I did not include it in CamooZ...let me look into it.
> ...


Thank you for the quick response Falti, muc appreciated.

Downloaded 6.1 and it fixed my issue. Keep me posted on the "Low Light Compensation" thing :)

Cheers,
Laurence.


----------



## b3b0 (Mar 1, 2022)

Old Version 3.1 runs without problems...

But I'm not able to start the latest version 6.1. I checked the task manager, there is no other version running!?






I Assume there is a conflict with already used port 8080, any hints?


----------



## falti (Mar 1, 2022)

@b3b0 - let me look into this


----------



## falti (Mar 3, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore cam settings (local and remote) with a new update entry:

6.2 - fixes startup issue when default port 8080 is already in use



> Bugfix for the case that you choose webserver-autostart and at the next start port 8080 is in use by another app. Older version of CamooZ would not start int that case.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Mar 3, 2022)

@b3b0  -  I could recreate your scenario - it took _webserver autostart_ to be enabled with default port 8080. If I then use 8080 elsewhere, CamooZ will not start - as you described / screenshot. 6.2 fixes that bug


----------



## ramasule (Mar 11, 2022)

Hello falti, any chance you could release the source code and / or I know there are many people who would like to use third party software to connect to this, as nothing like it exists.  Is there any chance you could add in a API or Websocket connection into it?

Thank you so much,

Ram


----------



## falti (Mar 12, 2022)

Hi @ramasule,

two ideas:

*1) Webbrowser interface already built-in*
Have you noticed that CamooZ can be run as a webserver and then controlled via a browser on the same network (GUI or command line)?

Like e.g.  http://192.168.2.13:8080/set?Brightness=128

*2) I could provide a DLL*
I cannot release the source code. It wouldn't help most people anyway as it's written in Delphi. But I have made an API exporting things into a very easy to use dll. Would you be the one to start using / testing it or are we talking other people?

Cheers
Falti


----------



## ramasule (Mar 12, 2022)

@falti I would like to send commands into it via lioranboard.  





						Miscellaneous
					

Transform your ordinary stream into interactive experience for your viewers with LioranBoard Stream Deck




					lioranboard.ca
				



I have 0 coding knowledge but would be willing to test it.  I did see the webserver I will play with it some more and try it out.  Thank you again Falti.


----------



## falti (Mar 12, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore cam settings (local and remote) with a new update entry:

Low light compensation now included



> 6.3 now includes reliable toggling of* Low light compensation *- which btw. is different from backlight compensation. LL Value will be saved in profiles and loaded from there as well.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Mar 12, 2022)

@Laurence Hookway

Hi Laurence, 

please give version 6.3 a shot and let me know if the Low Light Compensation can now be managed as desired in your setup.

Cheers
Falti


----------



## ramasule (Mar 12, 2022)

falti said:


> Hi @ramasule,
> 
> two ideas:
> 
> ...


I was unable to get it to work via sending a http request.  I know I can open it in browsers but I have 8 cameras I would like to be able to adjust and I don't want a URL opening on my computer everytime someone tries to adjust something.  Ive posted this in the lioranboard discord hopefully someone smarter than me will help figure this out.  Thank you again Falti






						Miscellaneous
					

Transform your ordinary stream into interactive experience for your viewers with LioranBoard Stream Deck




					lioranboard.ca


----------



## falti (Mar 13, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore cam settings (now with classic mode & low light compensation) with a new update entry:

Now with (additional) classic mode



> Version 6.4 comes with an additional and alternative much smaller GUI for those of you with limited monitor space ;-) It looks somewhat like the original DirectShow settings dialog as you may know from clicking "Configure video" in OBS. Clicking the button on the lower right brings you back to the big GUI.
> 
> View attachment 81656
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Mar 13, 2022)

Hi @PedjaS, I gave your idea of a much smaller GUI another thought and created it. So on the main screen of V 6.4 you can now choose "classic mode" that brings you here:









Cheers

Falti


----------



## LogiC930eUser (Mar 14, 2022)

Hello,
Works great to turn off low light compensation on my Logitech C930e, but I'm encountering one minor issue below in order to automate that with the command line.
First, I opened CamooZ, configured the camera settings, then saved the settings. Then, the settings file was copied to the same folder as CamooZ executable for convenience.
Then, in command line, I invoked the program with
CamooZ.exe -file:"default.ccs"
This is what the program returns:





I'm not sure what I'm doing incorrectly here, any advice on how to save the settings file properly, so that I can run this in command line at startup?
Thank you so much for writing this.
Sincerely.
HN


----------



## falti (Mar 14, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore cam settings (now with classic mode & low light compensation) with a new update entry:

Fixed -file parameter issue



> 6.4a fixes an issue when automating with the -file parameter and not giving a fully qualified path, but only the file name (when it sits in the same folder as the exe).
> 
> Example:
> c:\program files\camooz\camooz.exe -file:"*C:\Users\dauser\Documents\CamooZ6\HD_Pro_Webcam_C920\prod01.ccs*" worked in 6.4
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Mar 14, 2022)

Hi @LogiC930eUser 

you did nothing incorrectly per se, it's just that I always specified the complete path in my tests and did not even think about your scenario, although it is ok and convenient indeed.

So in version 6.4a I have now changed things: when I only get a file without path, I assume it to reside in the same dir as the exe and process accordingly. So 6.4a should worj for your scenario.

How about you gave  CamooZ a positive rating for this?  ;-)

Cheers

Falti






LogiC930eUser said:


> Hello,
> Works great to turn off low light compensation on my Logitech C930e, but I'm encountering one minor issue below in order to automate that with the command line.
> First, I opened CamooZ, configured the camera settings, then saved the settings. Then, the settings file was copied to the same folder as CamooZ executable for convenience.
> Then, in command line, I invoked the program with
> ...


----------



## PedjaS (Mar 14, 2022)

After your rude response I actually stopped using CamooZ and turned to CamProps which is good alternative.
However, as you notified me that you reconsider and change opinion and attitude I decided to give CamooZ another try.


Classic mode is excellent upgrade. This now looks and feels as proper desktop program. This UI is much better. Good job!

I liked that CamooZ showed all settings on one screen. In Classic mode it is now split to two pages. It is OK, but I would still prefer single page.


As I understood, you said you added mouse scroll on sliders. In my PC it does not work. Sliders do not react to scrolling mouse middle button.

For Exposure value in earlier versions CamooZ displayed value bot as unnamed number and time in seconds. Unnamed number is needed as it is how Windows deals with camera settings (when you open camera properties from OBS, that number is displayed for Exposure). However, value in seconds is more apropriate and useful. Thus we should see both values. In latest version of CamooZ unnamed number is removed. It should be brought back.


Powerline frequency value is not restored from saved configuration. It is always reset to 60 Hz when configuration is loaded, regardless what value was set before configuration is saved.


It is good to have configuration file set in drop down box all the time. It needs one small improvement. When configuration is loaded and then some value changed, CamooZ does not show any indication that values are not matching loaded configuration. It should do that. Usual UI approach is that, after configuration is loaded, Save button should be disabled (as there is nothing to save). If any value is changed, Save button should be enabled as indication that there is some change that may be saved.

It is also advisable that if some value is changed and differs from loaded configuration, it becomes bold, so user has visual indication what is changed.


I have several cameras attached. Actually those are virtual cameras created by OBS and other software. Only Logitech C920 needs CamooZ, but, CamooZ always shows another camera in camera drop down list. It would be great if CamooZ remembers what camera was used last so, when started, it continues with the same camera (or that user can choose which camera to use as default).


----------



## LogiC930eUser (Mar 14, 2022)

falti said:


> Hi @LogiC930eUser
> 
> you did nothing incorrectly per se, it's just that I always specified the complete path in my tests and did not even think about your scenario, although it is ok and convenient indeed.
> 
> ...



Hello,
Thanks for the quick update.
I tried the latest.
It's closer, just one more fix I would like to request to look into.
By invoking with the full paths (of the executable and the config file), I was able to run it from the command line.
From the looks of it, most of the configuration settings can be loaded on and off from the command line.
However, for some reason, the Low Light Compensation On/Off does not seem to load on and off when I invoke changes from the command line.
Could you look into this? It's almost there. I would imagine more people would find this utility useful if this worked. In Linux, scripting the low light compensation off was easy to do, but in Windows it was not. You can even charge a few bucks for your time!
Thanks.
HN


----------



## falti (Mar 15, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore cam settings (now with classic mode & low light compensation) with a new update entry:

Usability optimizations with many thanks to PedjaS



> Thanks to @PedjaS 's ideas I have made some modifications to enhance usability:
> 
> Classic mode now shows *all settings on one small screen*
> *Mousewheel scrolling* on trackbars is now fully supported - if you press *CTRL *while scrolling you 20 x the speed (e.g. useful for whitebalance which has ~4000 positions)
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Mar 15, 2022)

@PedjaS 

check out Version 6.5 - almost all you suggested is now included, except that I chose red color over bold font to highligt changes. Only things I'm still thinking about are


Remembering the active profile and the change status when switching between cameras - at this stage I reset all coloring and save-button disabling when going to another cam and coming back


In case we make a change and the line becomes red, and then we bring that value exactly back to where it was originally, I might also reverse the color coding and make the save button disabled again.

Both will require a somewhat more complex handling and memorizing settings in matrices, and my time does not allow for it at this moment, so no promises.

Cheers

Falti





PedjaS said:


> After your rude response I actually stopped using CamooZ and turned to CamProps which is good alternative.
> However, as you notified me that you reconsider and change opinion and attitude I decided to give CamooZ another try.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## falti (Mar 19, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore cam settings (now with classic mode & low light compensation) with a new update entry:

Undo and Redo functionality - per camera



> CamooZ now has complete *Undo *and *Redo *functionality. When making changes to the camera after a profile has been loaded, any changed setting will be *highlighted *and all values stored in a history per camera.
> This history will prevail, even after choosing another camera and coming back. Undo and redo are available with buttons or Ctrl-Z or Ctrl-Shift-Z.
> 
> CamooZ will now also warn / ask when it's about to be closed with unsaved settings...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Mar 19, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore cam settings (now with classic mode & low light compensation) with a new update entry:

6.6 has Undo/Redo per camera with warning when closing with unsaved settings



> CamooZ now has complete *Undo *and *Redo *functionality. When making changes to the camera after a profile has been loaded, any changed setting will be *highlighted *and all values stored in a history per camera.
> This history will prevail, even after choosing another camera and coming back. Undo and redo are available with buttons or [COLOR=rgb(184...[/quote]
> 
> Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ramasule (Mar 20, 2022)

Amazing work Falti


----------



## falti (Mar 20, 2022)

Hi HN,  @LogiC930eUser

can you please check with Version 6.6? Works in my setup....








LogiC930eUser said:


> Hello,
> Thanks for the quick update.
> I tried the latest.
> It's closer, just one more fix I would like to request to look into.
> ...


----------



## falti (Mar 20, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore cam settings (now with classic mode & low light compensation) with a new update entry:

6.7 - freely configurable sort order of trackbars



> This is something I had in mind for quite a while: a function that allows to sort the trackbars to your liking, so that e.g. white balance and brightness are first and the stuff you never touch goes down, (like zoom, backlinght and sharpness in my case). CamooZ will remember one sort prefrence per camera - and you can always switch between CamooZ default and you custom order.
> 
> View attachment 81982



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Eckserah (Mar 20, 2022)

I am currently having an issue where I am unable to run it. I get this popup every time I run it. Same memory address every time.

---------------------------
Application Error
---------------------------
Exception EAccessViolation in module CamooZ.exe at 00000000009D58DA.

Access violation at address 0000000000DD58DA in module 'CamooZ.exe'. Write of address 0000000000DA79F8.


---------------------------
OK   
---------------------------


----------



## falti (Mar 20, 2022)

@Eckserah

Have you worked successfully with previous versions of CamooZ or is this your first shot? What version are you running?


----------



## Eckserah (Mar 20, 2022)

falti said:


> @Eckserah
> 
> Have you worked successfully with previous versions of CamooZ or is this your first shot? What version are you running?



First shot and I'm running the latest right now. Should I try with another version?

Edit: Just tried every version available for download. 5 works. 5.2 fails with the same error


----------



## Eckserah (Mar 20, 2022)

falti said:


> https://faltinek.de/freestuff/obs/CamooZ_6.3.zip
> 
> 
> 
> Try 6.3 please, and let me know if that one crashes too.


Huh I must have missed that one. Yea that one doesn't crash.


----------



## falti (Mar 21, 2022)

Hmm....I have no explanation at this moment. I changed many things between 6.3 and 6.7, and yet i don't know why it crashes.


----------



## falti (Mar 21, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore camera settings with a new update entry:

6.7a Important bug fix (for V 6.7 where CamooZ can crash at 1st time startup)



> CammoZ 6.7 checks in its INI file which camera was used last. When there is no such ini file (because it's the 1st run) CamooZ 6.7 will crash.
> 
> Please update immediately



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Mar 21, 2022)

@Eckserah Your issue (and mine ;-) is fixed with 6.7a. I relied on something that was previously stored in the ini file. Now with a fresh start, that ini does not exist...

Please let me know if 6.7a works for you

Cheers

Falti


----------



## Eckserah (Mar 21, 2022)

falti said:


> @Eckserah Your issue (and mine ;-) is fixed with 6.7a. I relied on something that was previously stored in the ini file. Now with a fresh start, that ini does not exist...
> 
> Please let me know if 6.7a works for you
> 
> ...



Working perfectly! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## lcalder (Mar 22, 2022)

I've tried everything to load a .ccs file but the program just acts like it was loaded the normal way.
I tried loading from command line thus:
CamooZ.exe -f:"C:\Users\Ludwig\Documents\CamooZ6\OBSBOT_Tiny_Camera\obsbotludwig.ccs"
.\CamooZ.exe -f:"C:\Users\Ludwig\Documents\CamooZ6\OBSBOT_Tiny_Camera\obsbotludwig.ccs"
C:\Users\Ludwig\Documents\CamooZ6\CamooZ.exe -f:"C:\Users\Ludwig\Documents\CamooZ6\OBSBOT_Tiny_Camera\obsbotludwig.ccs"
I tried moving it from the OBSBOT_Tiny_Camera folder into the main folder and 
CamooZ.exe -f:"obsbotludwig.ccs"
but nothing works.

BTW after recent update, the name of the last-used profile is no longer auto-populated in the "Select Profile:" field, and so to manually load one must first click on the Select Profile field, which opens a list of profiles for that cam, click on one, and then click on the load button. Before this update, that file was automatically populated in the field, so one just need to click on the "load" button.


----------



## falti (Mar 22, 2022)

Hi @lcalder Ludwig,

thanks for the coffee(s) ;-)

I admit I did not put too much effort in the cmd line parameter parsing.. it needs to be exact, no shortening.

The syntax is:

-file:"C:\Users\da user\da Documents\CamooZ6\HD_Pro_Webcam_C920\prod01.ccs"

I mean -file:"............."

not your   -f       :-)


So  *-file:"C:\Users\Ludwig\Documents\CamooZ6\OBSBOT_Tiny_Camera\obsbotludwig.ccs"* should do the trick...


Re the auto-population: let me check...

Cheers

Falti



lcalder said:


> I've tried everything to load a .ccs file but the program just acts like it was loaded the normal way.
> I tried loading from command line thus:
> CamooZ.exe -f:"C:\Users\Ludwig\Documents\CamooZ6\OBSBOT_Tiny_Camera\obsbotludwig.ccs"
> .\CamooZ.exe -f:"C:\Users\Ludwig\Documents\CamooZ6\OBSBOT_Tiny_Camera\obsbotludwig.ccs"
> ...


----------



## falti (Mar 22, 2022)

Hi @lcalder Ludwig,

I checked the autopopulation subject and although it may sound like an excuse it *works as intended.*

When you start CamooZ the list of profiles actually *is *populated with all previously stored profile names (meaning: they're all there)
But: the combobox does not show one in its header - *because none has been loaded* so far:






Then you click into the  combobox and you can choose a profile. But if you do not hit the load button and e.g. go to a different camera and come back, then the combobox is back to blank once more because no profile has been loaded.

If you do choose a profile though, and hit the LOAD 

 button *then the profile name will stay visible *in the list and also show in the programs header to *indicate which profile is active*.





If you now go to a different camera and come back, both combobox and header now will still show, that (in my example) Afternoon_Cloudy is active. Also the undo / redo functions and the highlighting (in red colors) of the settings changed will refer to what has changed compared to the latest loaded profile.

Also when you hit the 

 button to go back to the camera's factory settings the combobox will go blank again, because no profile is loaded any more.

I know that this is a bit different use of such a combobox. Often clicking into one has an immediate effect as to starting an action. For example, *clicking into the camera combobox will immediately switch to another camera*.

With the profiles I decided for a different way: I regard the combobox as a "suggestion" of available profile, so when you open the combobox you can see them and choose, but it requires one more step, that is: consciously pressing the LOAD button, to activate one.

I do a lot of remote sessions myself and this approach has worked for me. Choosing another camera in CamooZ has no effect on the remote session, but if clicking into the profiles combobox (just to see what other profiles are available) would immediately change the camera settings, that'd have an immediate impact on the stream / Zoom session. So I added one more required step.

Does that make sense to you?

Cheers

Falti


----------



## lcalder (Mar 22, 2022)

falti said:


> Hi @lcalder Ludwig,
> 
> thanks for the coffee(s) ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## lcalder (Mar 22, 2022)

I guess it IS possible that I actually AM that dumb... Oh well.
Thanks a bunch for the quick response!


----------



## falti (Mar 26, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore camera settings with a new update entry:

6.8 - Lock/unlock buttons and language change



> With 6.8 you can change the labels of camera settings - and (similar to OBS sources) for those settings you don't want to change by error, you can lock them with the new lock buttons:
> 
> View attachment 82180



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## hanjo (Apr 4, 2022)

Hi @falti 
version 6.8 was working fine for me for a couple of days, but now it stopped working. Everytime I run the app, I'm greeted with an Access Violation error. Any idea how to fix this?
I tried an older version (6.1), which is still running just fine.
Thanks!


----------



## hanjo (Apr 4, 2022)

hanjo said:


> Any idea how to fix this?


So, I was playing a little bit and it looks the issue is caused by the entry 
	
	
    



```
LastCamUsed=-1
```
 in the CamooZ.ini
Changing the value to 0 fixed the issue.


----------



## Gerardo G. (Apr 5, 2022)

Hello. Thank you for the cool program! I tried out today for the first time, and it looks great. I do have a problem. When I try to move any of the settings to the left or right, it takes about five seconds to move and for the webcam image to change correspondingly. Why is that? Is there a way I can fix it?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## falti (Apr 5, 2022)

hanjo said:


> So, I was playing a little bit and it looks the issue is caused by the entry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi @hanjo,

glad to see you could fix things. Are you sure you're not erranously using somthing older than V6.8? I did a fix for what you describe with 6.7a - so I'm surprised that you still see the issue. I changed my ini to LastCamUsed=-1 and CamooZ still starts - actually catching the expection that settng causes. I will nonetheless look into it later on.
How did the LastCamUsed=-1 get into the ini-file to begin with? Did you enter it manually or was it created by CamooZ?

Cheers

Falti


----------



## falti (Apr 5, 2022)

Gerardo G. said:


> Hello. Thank you for the cool program! I tried out today for the first time, and it looks great. I do have a problem. When I try to move any of the settings to the left or right, it takes about five seconds to move and for the webcam image to change correspondingly. Why is that? Is there a way I can fix it?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


HI @Gerardo G.

you're welcome. This is the 1st time I hear about such a laggy response. Any change to i.e. brightness, zoom, exposure etc. should show immediate change on the camera image. At least I did not create any programmatic delay or so - except if your machine is at 100% CPU to begin with.

Now although this sounds like the usual "it wasn't me" I suspect that the driver is causing that.

How do things look like when you use the original limited dialog and make changes there? What I mean is click on the "FULL" button






and then "System Dialog".





Do changes you make here show the same delay?

Cheers

Falti


----------



## John_Lkt (Apr 5, 2022)

falti said:


> Hi @ramasule,
> 
> two ideas:
> 
> ...


Good afternoon. I am currently working on a program that requires getting an image from a camera. To do this, I used DirectShow first, then QT (QCamera), now OpenCV. However, I need to be able to change the values of exposure, contrast, etc. Unfortunately, the listed libraries do not have this capability, but it works fine with your program. Could you please provide the DLL you were talking about? I don't really need the source code, since I've never worked with Delphi.


----------



## Gerardo G. (Apr 5, 2022)

Thank you for your quick response, Falti. I tested what you asked me to: that one is automatic... no lag at all. On your program, it's not only the effect on the webcam image, but it also takes about five seconds to see each button move to the left or right.


----------



## falti (Apr 5, 2022)

@Gerardo G. 
I see...and I have only 1 idea left:

As CamooZ is also a webserver it will create a new webpage with all current settings incl. the one just changed - so that might use CPU. No issue so far, but maybe on a somewhat less powerful machine...

What CPU are you running on? Could you observe with task manager  if there is a peak between the moment you click a trackbar and the response 5 secs later?

Cheers

Falti


----------



## Gerardo G. (Apr 6, 2022)

I have an Intel Core i5-3317U 1.70 GHz; don't see any peaks. I'm attaching a screenshot. Might it be a Firewall thing? I have the one that comes with the operating system, which is Windows 8.1

Aside from that, today I'm getting an error alert; and the program won't open after that. It hadn't happened before. I'm also attaching a screenshot of the error alert.

Thank you @falti for looking into this.


----------



## hanjo (Apr 8, 2022)

falti said:


> Hi @hanjo,
> 
> glad to see you could fix things. Are you sure you're not erranously using somthing older than V6.8? I did a fix for what you describe with 6.7a - so I'm surprised that you still see the issue. I changed my ini to LastCamUsed=-1 and CamooZ still starts - actually catching the expection that settng causes. I will nonetheless look into it later on.
> How did the LastCamUsed=-1 get into the ini-file to begin with? Did you enter it manually or was it created by CamooZ?
> ...


Hi @falti 

yes, I'm pretty sure it is 6.8. At least so it says in the details of the file properties. The SHA-1 hash of the file is 57181A9CCD008360FB3737AE176A7374991272F9, in case you want to check.

The app crashed on me once. I assumed the -1 got written then, but I have no way of knowing for sure. I did not manually put it in there.

Greetings
Hanjo


----------



## Gerardo G. (Apr 19, 2022)

@falti , I'm sorry to insist. If you have the time, could you please help me with a problem?


----------



## falti (Apr 20, 2022)

John_Lkt said:


> Good afternoon. I am currently working on a program that requires getting an image from a camera. To do this, I used DirectShow first, then QT (QCamera), now OpenCV. However, I need to be able to change the values of exposure, contrast, etc. Unfortunately, the listed libraries do not have this capability, but it works fine with your program. Could you please provide the DLL you were talking about? I don't really need the source code, since I've never worked with Delphi.


@John_Lkt 
pls let me know your email and and I'll provide a DLL with use samples


----------



## falti (Apr 20, 2022)

hanjo said:


> Hi @falti
> 
> yes, I'm pretty sure it is 6.8. At least so it says in the details of the file properties. The SHA-1 hash of the file is 57181A9CCD008360FB3737AE176A7374991272F9, in case you want to check.
> 
> ...


@hanjo 
have you tried deleting the INI-file?

C:\Users\xxxxxxxxxx\Documents\CamooZ6\CamooZ.ini


----------



## TomberWolf (Apr 25, 2022)

Hey,

I ran an auto apply script for CamooZ  to load my settings for three cams at system startup but after the update to 6.8 it doesn't seem to work anymore.
My profiles are stored in the same folder with CamooZ to keep it portable (I really don't like the nested folders in my documents folder).

My batch file that doesn't work anymore:

CamooZ.exe -file:"C:\Scripts und Tools\OBS\CamooZ\StreamCam Mitte.ccs" -silent
CamooZ.exe -file:"C:\Scripts und Tools\OBS\CamooZ\StreamCam Rechts.ccs" -silent
CamooZ.exe -file:"C:\Scripts und Tools\OBS\CamooZ\StreamCam Raum.ccs" -silent


----------



## falti (May 1, 2022)

Hi @TomberWolf 

please let me know what exactly does not work. I take it the exe starts and does not find the profile??

I tested your scenario as follows:



CamooZ.exe resides in program files...so do the profiles and a little batch file.







*Test 1 - calling the file with no path information (CamooZ will assume same folder as exe):*









Result:




*Test 2 - calling the file with path information:*













I suggest you run the script without the -silent parameter and see what you get...
When CamooZ comes up, click on the little button on the lower right to get to full mode and check the log.


----------



## falti (May 1, 2022)

Gerardo G. said:


> @falti , I'm sorry to insist. If you have the time, could you please help me with a problem?


@Gerardo G. 
pls let me know your email and we take it from there

cheers
Falti


----------



## TomberWolf (May 11, 2022)

Thanks for the hint with the full mode.
I got a log:

16:55:10.828 CamooZ 6.8 started
16:55:11.042 -file command found as command line parameter
16:55:11.042 File=C:\Scripts und Tools\OBS\CamooZ\StreamCam Mitte.ccs
16:55:11.042 Checking file C:\Scripts und Tools\OBS\CamooZ\StreamCam Mitte.ccs
16:55:11.043 File exists - that's a good start
16:55:11.043 No camera found that matches file data (name or id)
16:55:11.044 Ending automation - no changes made
16:55:11.044 You can close this log and work with CamooZ as usual now


But I am able to load the profile directly with the CamooZ GUI and everythings works fine.


----------



## falti (May 12, 2022)

Hi @TomberWolf 

the profile you load *in the cmd line* is "C:\Scripts und Tools\OBS\CamooZ\StreamCam Mitte.ccs"

The one you load with the *CamooZ GUI* is residing elsewhere:

C:\Users\USERNAME\Documents\CamooZ6\CAMERA_NAME\StreamCam Mitte.ccs

So maybe you copy the ccs file from there (the documents folder) into the folder you wanna use in your script (c:\Scripts und Tools\OBS\CamooZ and see what happens?

Cheers

Falti


----------



## TomberWolf (May 18, 2022)

I think, I've fixed. I created new profiles for all cams and copied the files again and it works.
Thanks for your hints.

Have a nice day.


----------



## mindfulmusician (May 26, 2022)

It is possible to create and save more than one profile of settings for the same camera in Camooz?  I would like to create a Zoom and and Unzoomed setting for one Logitec C920 webcam.


----------



## falti (May 26, 2022)

yes


----------



## falti (May 28, 2022)

@mindfulmusician - I made a little video for you ;-)

https://faltinek.de/freestuff/obs/zoom_2_profiles.mp4


----------



## sQumm (Jun 1, 2022)

@falti when i open camooz v5 it works but when i try to open camooz v6+  i get this error message you see in the screenshot, do you know how i fix that?


----------



## PedjaS (Jun 1, 2022)

After some use I must say this is now quite good piece of software. It is now user friendly and easy to use. Great job!

Few minor issues:
- when application is started it could autoload last profile
- when user selects profile it could be automatically loaded without need to click load button
- option to set refresh every 5 sec is not available in Classic mode
- buttons shoudl have tooltips. There are now quite number of buttons and it is not obvious what is their function until clicked.
- load profiel button should be positioned before profile save.


----------



## PedjaS (Jun 1, 2022)

Is it possible to have CamooZ start minimized in systray?


----------



## hanjo (Jul 5, 2022)

Hi @falti,
I found a bug in CamooZ 6.8 (I think). When I try to set the tilt to a negative value using the webserver the command is not executed. Positive values work fine.
This fails:

```
curl http://localhost:8080/set?tilt=-10
```
This works:

```
curl http://localhost:8080/set?tilt=10
```
This works as well:

```
curl http://localhost:8080/set?tilt=0
```

Would be great if you can look into this :-)
Thanks!


----------



## falti (Jul 5, 2022)

Hi @hanjo 
bug accepted. I could recreate it ;-)
Not sure when I can get to it. My development machine crashed and I need to rebuild it on a fresh windows copy, so this may take a while
Cheers
Falti


----------



## sQumm (Jul 10, 2022)

sQumm said:


> @falti when i open camooz v5 it works but when i try to open camooz v6+  i get this error message you see in the screenshot, do you know how i fix that?View attachment 83899


any idea someone? i even reinstalled my windows but got still the same problem


----------



## mindfulmusician (Jul 12, 2022)

falti said:


> falti submitted a new resource:
> 
> CamooZ - Tool to manage (and save and restore) camera settings - CamooZ - Set Camera Settings, save to profiles and restore from them
> 
> ...


CamooZ worked wonderfully for me for two months.  Then I started having problems with OBS and Camooz.  I removed and reinstalled OBS. I am unable to install CamooZ.  Even though I gave permisson for my Windows 10 Firewall to allow CamooZ, I cannot extract or open the CamooZ exe file.  I've tried four different Zip extractors.  Any suggestions?


----------



## PedjaS (Jul 23, 2022)

To report two bugs.

I've created a profile that sets manually everything that is needed.

Then I clicked Reset camera to factory defaults. It did reset but auto check boxes were not set. They should be set in default factory mode. That could be considered a bug.

Then I checked all auto check boxes and then saved configuration as prrofile I call Auto. It means when i click it it resets all to defaults and turns full auto mode. That was my workaround for Reset camera to factory defaults do not work fully.

Then I clicked previously saved all manual profile and indeed camera was set as expected.

Then i clicked Auto profile to set camera to auto mode, and.... camera gain folowed it and perfectly got into that mode... but application did not update values for fields that are set to auto. Values did change, what I can see by seeing image changes as expected, but it was not updated in interface.


----------



## PedjaS (Jul 25, 2022)

sQumm said:


> @falti when i open camooz v5 it works but when i try to open camooz v6+  i get this error message you see in the screenshot, do you know how i fix that?View attachment 83899


Today aIl ended up with this same problem. Camooz cannot start. It just shows this same Exception error.

Interestingly. I have Camooz v 6.4. It runs, and even sees al the profiles from newer version (which cannot load).


----------



## PedjaS (Jul 25, 2022)

I solved issue with Exception error. I remembered that tonight I installed SplitCam. So I thought maybe it is a cause. Deintstalled it, and vhoila! Camooz runs again!


----------



## hosias (Aug 17, 2022)

Hi @falti. Thanks for this great work!
I'm getting an error when trying to load a settings file for my Redragon webcam:


> Exception EOIeSysError in module CamooZ.exe at 00000000009AC7F2.
> The specified property ID is not supported for the specified property set.


Here is the contents of the file:


> [Camera Settings]
> Camera Name=REDRAGON_Live_Camera
> Camera Path=\\?\usb#vid_0c45&pid_636b&mi_00#7&315a9f63&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\global
> BacklightCompensation=4
> ...


Also, it seems that the `-silent` command line argument only works when put after the filename. For me, putting `-silent` before `-file` didn't work.


----------



## falti (Sep 7, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore camera settings with a new update entry:

V 7.0.1



> Major redesign - much lighter and faster - many performance improvements. The web server interface is discontinued and will be made available in a separate application soon.
> 
> Saving and loading camera settings in/from profiles is now only available with the full version. You can easly get a license key (for 4.99 USD) and turn the evaluation version into a full version.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## JK14 (Sep 9, 2022)

Virus detection while downloading...


----------



## falti (Sep 9, 2022)

JK14 said:


> Virus detection while downloading...


@JK14   Thanks for the hint...

I have introduced exe compression with UPX V 3.96 which greatly reduces CamooZ.exe from 15MB down to ~4 MB. So maybe this is what causes the alarm.

I have double checked with virustotal.com and the results are perfect:
https://www.virustotal.com/gui/file...91c10a772a31de0bb6c7ca939e38c8ce74cf8/details


----------



## JK14 (Sep 10, 2022)

I can download it now.

But I get this error when I try to open the .exe


----------



## falti (Sep 10, 2022)

Pls try this: open documents folder\Camooz6 and delete the old camooz.ini file


----------



## JK14 (Sep 11, 2022)

falti said:


> Pls try this: open documents folder\Camooz6 and delete the old camooz.ini file


That didn't help unfortunately


----------



## falti (Sep 12, 2022)

I have seen similar when someone had an abandoned *splitcam* driver still installed that had issues showing up correctly in the list of cameras.

Your"*OBS-Camera*" - what exactly is it? My list of availbale physical and virtual cameras (created with Zoom) looks like this:





So what OBS creates in my setup is the "*OBS Virtual Camera*", not something by the name of "OBS-Camera". Do you need it? If not - can you get rid of it / deinstall?


----------



## falti (Sep 12, 2022)

@JK14  I'd be interested in fixing this thing. I am pretty convinced that something is wrong with your setup, but of course would love to catch such situations and make CamooZ even more stable.

Can you pls send a PM with your email and we take it from there? I'd create a special built with some tracing to get closer to the issue

Cheers

Falti


----------



## franklyray (Sep 14, 2022)

Vitalicus said:


> Great app.
> But how this app work? How I can do this settings remotely? Do you have a github repository?


V 7.0.1 is now a pay (4.99 GBP) and does not have remote capability. That is coming in an additional upgrade according to Andreas Faltinek  on 09/14/2022. I was disappointed to discover that after I bought the current version. I find the WEB remote feature significant for two reasons. 1) can control from another computer 2) UI is much better than the current UI. I am hopeful the new version includes the better UI with the WEB version.


----------



## falti (Sep 14, 2022)

@franklyray
Which interface would you like to see in the future *web *version? A or B?
Thanks
Falti
_____________________

A)




B)


----------



## JK14 (Sep 15, 2022)

falti said:


> @JK14  I'd be interested in fixing this thing. I am pretty convinced that something is wrong with your setup, but of course would love to catch such situations and make CamooZ even more stable.
> 
> Can you pls send a PM with your email and we take it from there? I'd create a special built with some tracing to get closer to the issue
> 
> ...


I wrote you a PM


----------



## falti (Sep 15, 2022)

You got Email ;-)


----------



## falti (Sep 15, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore camera settings with a new update entry:

7.0.3 - enhanced error handling when encountering orphaned drivers



> Rarely CamooZ crashed at startup while enumerating all installed cameras.
> Issues occured when CamooZ encountered fragments of orphaned drivers. I have seen the issue with a not properly de-installed *splitcam *as well as with the old *OBS Virtual Cam plugin*.
> 
> 7.0.3 will handle the errors and continue, just marking the item as non-configurable. Thank you @JK14



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## undergrounddance (Sep 16, 2022)

has always crashed for me. it would keep my settings though which was it's only use. Couldn't live adjust ever when OBS was running. Appreciate the time and attempts at a successful FOSS while it lasted. Not worth $5+USD for a crashing program. 
Good Luck with future endeavor, was neat concept while it last.


----------



## falti (Sep 16, 2022)

@undergrounddance

As you will have seen from the huge amount of other posts here, from eight 5-star ratings and from reviews done by people like EposVox with his 315k followers (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJCGuSHM6FM&t=126s): you're amongst a few who're having issues.

Your use case is exactly what EposVox demonstrates: he fine tunes cam settings and shows the changes live in his OBS. So have you considered that there is a chance that something is wrong with your setup? Like an orphaned or poorly programmed driver reporting back incorrectly? 

And your attitude wasn't helpful either: see, other users simply asked for support, which they got - for free so far, and I managed to fix all (!) of the issues. So, what is it you want? Just tell people that the countless number of hours of work I invested aren't worth 5 bloody bucks?

Here is my peace offer: tell and show me exactly what kind of crash you encounter and I'll do my best to fix that one as well.


----------



## falti (Sep 18, 2022)

franklyray said:


> V 7.0.1 is now a pay (4.99 GBP) and does not have remote capability. That is coming in an additional upgrade according to Andreas Faltinek  on 09/14/2022. I was disappointed to discover that after I bought the current version. I find the WEB remote feature significant for two reasons. 1) can control from another computer 2) UI is much better than the current UI. I am hopeful the new version includes the better UI with the WEB version.



Frank,

CamooZweb is now available. Same download as CamooZ 7.0.3. The zip-file now includes 2 executables.





And please note: your license key will also work work with CamooZweb. Just register the software as you did with CamooZ.


----------



## falti (Sep 18, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore camera settings with a new update entry:

Version 7.0.3 now comes with a separate Webserver CamooZweb



> Any license key purchased for CamooZ 7 will also work with CamooZweb
> 
> View attachment 86740
> 
> View attachment 86741



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Sep 18, 2022)

hanjo said:


> Hi @falti,
> I found a bug in CamooZ 6.8 (I think). When I try to set the tilt to a negative value using the webserver the command is not executed. Positive values work fine.
> This fails:
> 
> ...


@hanjo 

Version 7.0.3 finally has a fix for the case you brought up.

Cheers

Falti


----------



## falti (Sep 20, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore camera settings with a new update entry:

7.0.3.a - Fixes a registration time limit issue with CamooZweb



> Fixes a registration time limit issue with CamooZweb
> 
> CamooZ  - no changes



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Oct 9, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore camera settings with a new update entry:

7.1.0 CamooZ now with Elgato Streamdeck plugin



> CamooZ 7.1.0 now comes with a plugin (V1.2) for the Elgato Streamdeck.
> 
> The plugin is aware of all existing CamooZ camera profiles. Now activating preset profiles with all your fine tuned camera settings is as easy as the press of a button on your streamdeck.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## JK14 (Oct 10, 2022)

Is support for Touch Portal planned as well?


----------



## falti (Oct 10, 2022)

@JK14 
Good idea - no promises, I'll have to look into how to do that.


----------



## derWu (Oct 14, 2022)

Any chance to toggle profiles on webserver

e.g.: /set?cam=1,profile=<profilename>

Want to use it on companion (Remote Streamdeck)


----------



## derWu (Oct 14, 2022)

derWu said:


> Any chance to toggle profiles on webserver
> 
> e.g.: /set?cam=1,profile=<profilename>
> 
> Want to use it on companion (Remote Streamdeck)


By the way: awesome job. Your tool made ma insta360link usable. You made what insta360 can't.

thank you very much.


----------



## falti (Oct 15, 2022)

@derWu 
Nice idea, let me look into it


----------



## falti (Oct 16, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore camera settings with a new update entry:

7.2.0 now supports hotkeys for profile swicthing



> View attachment 87683



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## JK14 (Oct 16, 2022)

Wenn ich downloade heißt die .zip Datei 7.1.0


----------



## falti (Oct 16, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore camera settings with a new update entry:

7.2.0a Now supports hotkeys for profile switching - corrected DL zip file



> Assign Global hotkeys to any camera profile. CamooZ will process key strokes (e.g. Ctrl-Alt-F12) even if it doesn't have the focus.
> 
> View attachment 87695
> 
> View attachment 87696



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Oct 16, 2022)

JK14 said:


> Wenn ich downloade heißt die .zip Datei 7.1.0


Danke, grad korrigiert


----------



## derWu (Oct 18, 2022)

falti said:


> falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore camera settings with a new update entry:
> 
> 7.2.0a Now supports hotkeys for profile switching - corrected DL zip file
> 
> ...


Damit hast du das Moorhuhn abgeschossen. Zusammen mit dem Tool https://github.com/bitfocus/companion-module-vicreo-hotkey/blob/master/HELP.md
kann man die Insta360Link jetzt mit dem Companion fürs Streamdeck nutzen! HAMMER!

1 Wunsch habe ich noch (und ich befürchte, der ist mangels API schwer zu realisieren):
Trigger Insta 360  Link Whiteboard mode (Auto Crop an Rectangle Image)
Trigger Insta 360 Desktop view and Overhead Mode
Ich vemrute das sind software basierte Bildkorrekturen, die in der Insta360 Sofware passieren.

Ich habe die Hoffnung, dass die Magie in der Kamera passiert und somit ansteuerbar ist.


----------



## falti (Oct 18, 2022)

@derWu Thanks a lot.

You may have seen that a streamdeck plugin even existed before I created this new Hotkey Option. Hotkeys are rather meant for users who do not have a streamdeck (yet :-)

If you have one, live gets even easier as my streamdeck plugin accesses all available cam profiles directly from CamooZ and makes them available to you by buttonclick without having to define hotkeys anywhere.






Regarding  Insta 360  Link Whiteboard mode (Auto Crop an Rectangle Image) or Insta 360 Desktop view and Overhead Mode: these look rather proprietary and there's nothing I can do about that. All I'm doing is making excessive use of the functions that are exposed via DirectShow API.

I'll do a little resarch, but will not raise hope.


----------



## basketballowl (Oct 18, 2022)

Thanks for the app, been very great for webcams in general... But would you share any idea how I can configure this?


----------



## falti (Oct 18, 2022)

@basketballowl 
I'd love to share - can you please be so kind an be more specific?


----------



## falti (Oct 18, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore camera settings with a new update entry:

7.2.1 CamooZWeb now has /set?profile= command



> Many thanks to @derWu for the suggestion.
> 
> CamooZWeb 7.2.1 now supports a URL command to switch camera profles - as follows (e.g.):
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Oct 18, 2022)

@derWu     /set?cam=1,profile=<profilename>   is now available with Version 7.2.1

Cheers

Falti


----------



## sQumm (Oct 23, 2022)

i still have the following issue 
is their some kind of fix for it? i already removed camooz6 folder in mydocuments


----------



## falti (Oct 23, 2022)

@sQumm

Here is what you can do: I have built trace-functionality into the latest version, so please do this:

Download and *run* https://download.sysinternals.com/files/DebugView.zip
Start CamooZ.exe (needs to be version 7.2.1  – if you’re in doubt, do a fresh download from OBS forum) with a *command line parameter* as follows: "C:\whereever_you_stored_it\CamooZ.exe" *-trace




*


As a result you should see something like this in debugview:



Save the LOG-file and send it to me camooz(at)faltinek.de or show it here


----------



## sQumm (Oct 23, 2022)

thank u for the reply this is the output @falti


----------



## falti (Oct 24, 2022)

@sQumm 
The issue seems to occur when CammoZ attempts to retrieve  the name of the second cam.

#1 is ok (Game Capture 4K60 Pro MK.2)

Can you check what the next one is? Do you have a total of 7 cams connected or could it be some orphaned driver?


----------



## sQumm (Oct 24, 2022)

Its strange that it detects 7 cams i reinstalled my windows 2 weeks ago. anyhow i have 2 c920's connected, camlink (sony camera) and my game capture card


----------



## sQumm (Oct 24, 2022)

OK i deleted LG GHUB Elgato Facecam software and now i only have 5 cams that the log is detecting. i think the 5th "cam" is obs virtual cam sometime i use that is their some kind of work around?


----------



## falti (Oct 25, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore camera settings with a new update entry:

7.2.1 CamooZ Streamdeck plugin now available in the Elgato AppStore



> View attachment 87961



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Oct 28, 2022)

@sQumm - I hate to ask you, but the only way I see is to plug all cams out and start with the virtual cam. I that goes through without error, plug one other physical cam in, start CamooZ, save the logfile and repeat with the next cam - until you can see which one causes the issue. Them pls send me all log files.
Worst case it's the virtual cam, but I doubt it - in that case, get (temporarily of course) rid of it if you can and repeat the process above.

See, the issue is this: I'm not saying, that I could not do even better trying to intercept such issues - I just *have no way of testing such scenarios *in my development environment because all my cams work like a charm, the same is true for my production machine...

Cheers

Falti


----------



## TheRealKolga (Oct 29, 2022)

falti said:


> @sQumm - I hate to ask you, but the only way I see is to plug all cams out and start with the virtual cam. I that goes through without error, plug one other physical cam in, start CamooZ, save the logfile and repeat with the next cam - until you can see which one causes the issue. Them pls send me all log files.
> Worst case it's the virtual cam, but I doubt it - in that case, get (temporarily of course) rid of it if you can and repeat the process above.
> 
> See, the issue is this: I'm not saying, that I could not do even better trying to intercept such issues - I just *have no way of testing such scenarios *in my development environment because all my cams work like a charm, the same is true for my production machine...
> ...


Hi, I just reinstalled windows and Camooz was working. I bought the full version, got it working on my Streamdeck and everything. But now I get this same error code. Which was the whole reason I reinstalled windows.... sigh.


----------



## falti (Oct 29, 2022)

@TheRealKolga
Sorry to hear that. Pls contact me via mail. You'll get your money back.

You see what I mean: "it worked and now it doesn't...". Impossible for me to find the issue on my machines where everything works like a charm.


----------



## TheRealKolga (Oct 29, 2022)

falti said:


> @TheRealKolga
> Sorry to hear that. Pls contact me via mail. You'll get your money back.
> 
> You see what I mean: "it worked and now it doesn't...". Impissible for me to find the issue on my machines where everything works like a charm.


I believe the conflict is my capture card.


----------



## falti (Oct 29, 2022)

I don't have such a card in any of my machines so I cannot test at this time. Maybe I buy one just for testing. 
 How does it represent itself towards windows? As a webcam?
I guess in OBS it's a "video capture device"? What happens when you click on the "configure video" button in OBS?


----------



## enzsu (Oct 29, 2022)

falti said:


> @sQumm - I hate to ask you, but the only way I see is to plug all cams out and start with the virtual cam. I that goes through without error, plug one other physical cam in, start CamooZ, save the logfile and repeat with the next cam - until you can see which one causes the issue. Them pls send me all log files.
> Worst case it's the virtual cam, but I doubt it - in that case, get (temporarily of course) rid of it if you can and repeat the process above.
> 
> See, the issue is this: I'm not saying, that I could not do even better trying to intercept such issues - I just *have no way of testing such scenarios *in my development environment because all my cams work like a charm, the same is true for my production machine...
> ...


I tried this and worked for a moment then froze again when switching to my 4k Camlink source


----------



## falti (Oct 29, 2022)

pls send me the logfile(s)


----------



## enzsu (Oct 29, 2022)

falti said:


> pls send me the logfile(s)


----------



## falti (Oct 29, 2022)

Thats not the one. What I meant is the windows system debug log that you get it you download and run the tool
https://download.sysinternals.com/files/DebugView.zip

before starting CamooZ 

;-)


----------



## falti (Oct 30, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore camera settings with a new update entry:

7.2.2 - Fixes handling hotkey assignment



> When new hotkeys were assigned to profiles, they sometimes were only active after restarting CamooZ. 7.2.2. fixes that, so that all hotkeys are active and armed the moment they're set.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Oct 30, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore camera settings with a new update entry:

7.2.3 - Fixes EOleSysError at startup and 2 minor bugs



> When CamooZ checked all camera-like devices it would iterate thruogh all available ones and list them, even those that are indeed capture devices but not USB webcams (like capture cards or virtual cameras - as seen with SplitCam and Elgato 4k60). CamooZ did crash at startup in some instances like this:
> 
> View attachment 88162
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Oct 30, 2022)

@hanjo
@sQumm
@PedjaS
@hosias
@JK14
@undergrounddance
@enzsu





I have checked the complete history here and you had issues with that crash at startup. Caused by an old *OBS Virtual Cam*, by *Splitcam *and also by *capture cards*.

Beginning today with version 7.2.3 CamooZ will *ignore anything that is not a real physical USB webcam*.

Now: in order to figure out if an entry (in the enumeration that the API offers) actually is a webcam or something else (capture card or virtual cam) I need to ask its driver. That *asking *was, what in rare cases crashed CamooZ in the past. My take is still that it's a glitch in the driver(s), and yet I'll do my best to intercept and make CamooZ as stable as I can

I have reason to believe that my "asking" is now much safer, but I cannot test all scenarios, as e.g. I do not have a capture card.

So may I ask that you please try version 7.2.3 and let me know it it works for you now.

Thanks a lot

Falti


----------



## falti (Oct 30, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore camera settings with a new update entry:

7.2.4 Fixes emtpy camera list item and last cam higher than number of cams



> 7.2.4 Two important bugfixes  - suggest to update immediately.
> 
> 
> Bugfix: CamooZ creates and emtpy camera list in case of an orphaned driver
> Bugfix: If CamooZ saves e.g. camera Nr.3 to as last used camera, then at next start it will attempt to load that camera when it starts. 7.2.4 fixes a bug that can cause a crash, when the last camera is no longer available - or the total number of cameras is lower than the one stored.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Oct 30, 2022)

@hanjo
@sQumm
@PedjaS
@hosias
@JK14
@undergrounddance
@enzsu 

if you check, please use latest version 7.2.4


----------



## JK14 (Oct 31, 2022)

falti said:


> @hanjo
> @sQumm
> @PedjaS
> @hosias
> ...


It's working, thank you


----------



## falti (Oct 31, 2022)

JK14 said:


> It's working, thank you


@JK14 - that's great news. Thanks for taking the time.

Do you see an empty slot in the camera list or is it really only showing real webcams?


----------



## JK14 (Oct 31, 2022)

falti said:


> @JK14 - that's great news. Thanks for taking the time.
> 
> Do you see an empty slot in the camera list or is it really only showing real webcams?


----------



## falti (Oct 31, 2022)

@JK14 - Niiiiice ;-) 

Thank you!


----------



## falti (Nov 3, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore camera settings with a new update entry:

7.2.7 - Smoother sliding trackbars, stability, monitoring mode, refresh options, order



> Thanks to @TheRealKolga and @JK14  who provided trace and test data V7.2.7 is pretty *stable *now when it encounters and discards/ignores e.g. capture cards.
> 
> CamooZ *trackbars *now *slide smoothly with much better performance*
> 
> New *listening mode* - CamooZ will disable all controls for the user and just check the selected camera's settings 10x/second. Useful when you want to figure out if another...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## sQumm (Nov 4, 2022)

@falti you a true GOAT! it works <3 thank u so much man im going to buy the license love this software <3


----------



## falti (Nov 6, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore camera settings with a new update entry:

7.2.8 - SmoothPTZR (Pan, Tilt, Zoom and Roll)



> When you work with e.g. 2 profiles, both with a little zoom-in and one has PAN -10, the other PAN +10, CamooZ would usually just change the camera pan from -10 to +10 on the spot.
> 
> With *SmoothPTZR* enabled CamooZ will issue 20 changes to the camera's PAN setting: from -10 to +10, one after the other, waiting 20 milliseconds between them.
> 
> View attachment 88449



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Nov 9, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore camera settings with a new update entry:

7.2.9 - 2 little bugfixes and cosmetics



> Fixed a bug handling ini-files created with another version
> Fixed a bug intercepting implausible drivers responses
> Little cosmetic to the GUI



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## lboss (Nov 11, 2022)

I've been using CamooZ for a couple of months and absolutely love it.  Something happened when I tried to open it today.  The app flashes quickly on my screen and then disappears.  The icon remains visible on the taskbar but I cannot get the app to be visible.  I've confirmed it's not hiding behind another window, confirmed it's not in a different monitor, etc, etc.  The problem is probably on my end but i'm at a loss for how to fix it.  Any help would be appreciated.  It worked fine 2 days ago.  Windows 11 CamooZ 7.2.9a   Thank you


----------



## falti (Nov 11, 2022)

Hi @lboss
love to hear that you like my little tool.
Your issue looks like you unintentionally clicked the option "start minimized next time". So that's what it does ;-)

To resolve: on the right side of the Windows desktop taskbar there are mini icons in the so called task notification area.

Often a new icon gets hidden there, so you may have to click on the leftmost of them if it has a little arrow pointing north. That will open the hidden ones.

Then click or dbl-click the CamooZ icon and the app will show.

Then in the app click the settings button (lower side, leftmost button, closest to the Streamdeck icon.

Then deselect the "start minimized" mode
;-)

Cheers

Falti


----------



## jstrawks (Nov 14, 2022)

I'm just launching Camooz for the first time and I don't know what to make of this, as I'm not even sure what precisely is meant by "deactivate and activate". Does that mean to remove it entirely from OBS? Deactivae and activate the Windows driver? It's not clear to me. TIA


----------



## falti (Nov 14, 2022)

@jstrawks

Thanks for your message. What device would you like to control with CamooZ to begin with? A USB webcam or indeed this Cam Link 4k? Do you see anytrhing else before this message window pops up?

With deactivate/activate what I mean is this button:




I have never tested with a Cam Link 4k device. Is it configurable from what you see in OBS? Meaning - what happens when you press this button:




Do you see a dialog like this one?




Cheers
Falti


----------



## jstrawks (Nov 14, 2022)

falti said:


> @jstrawks
> 
> Thanks for your message. What device would you like to control with CamooZ to begin with? A USB webcam or indeed this Cam Link 4k? Do you see anytrhing else before this message window pops up?
> 
> ...


Camlink 4K is my primary camera but not my only camera. No, I don't see anything before that dialog box. Yes, Camlink 4K configures like any other camera in OBS. Thank you for the quick reply. I will try the OBS deactivate function and report back.


----------



## jstrawks (Nov 14, 2022)

Same dialog box after deactivation. FWIW, I didn't have OBS launched when I first saw this dialog. I get it with or without OBS running and apparently with or without Camlink 4K activated in OBS. I'm trying a reboot now. I didn't reboot after installing Camooz.


----------



## jstrawks (Nov 14, 2022)

Same behavior after rebooting...with or without OBS running, with or without CamLink 4K active in OBS.


----------



## falti (Nov 14, 2022)

@jstrawks I made a special build for you here.
Can you please test it?

If you have the time you'd help me with the CamLink 4K if you did this on top:

Download and *run* https://download.sysinternals.com/files/DebugView.zip
Start CamooZ.exe with a *command line parameter* as follows: "C:\whereever_you_stored_it\CamooZ.exe" *-trace*






As a result you should see something like this in debugview:







Save the LOG-file and send it to me via PM or show it here


----------



## jstrawks (Nov 14, 2022)

falti said:


> @jstrawks I made a special build for you here.
> Can you please test it?
> 
> If you have the time you'd help me with the CamLink 4K if you did this on top:
> ...


It's something I'm happy to do but it might be tonight or tomorrow. Thanks for the support.


----------



## jstrawks (Nov 14, 2022)

You'll have to tell me how to access debugview.


----------



## falti (Nov 14, 2022)

jstrawks said:


> You'll have to tell me how to access debugview.


Just start the exe once you've downloaded it. The moment you see CamooZ start (with the -trace cmd line parm) you'll see debugview pupulate with messages. On the upper left there is the usual menue to save the file.
Good luck ;-)


----------



## jstrawks (Nov 15, 2022)

I was trying to run it with -trace in a cmd window. I didn't understand that I was to create a shortcut, then edit the properties of the shortcut. When I do that, all that changes is Camooz doesn't shut down after I close the dialog box with the warning. The debug window does not open up. I will note that when I edit the properties of the shortcut, the quotation marks are not being preserved.


----------



## jstrawks (Nov 15, 2022)

I'm trying to enter a license key and I've used 2 of 4 attempts and it's failing. What's this about a machine fingerprint? I did NOT execute my purchase on the machine I'm trying to register Camooz on. I do not do such transactions on the machine where I need Camooz.


----------



## falti (Nov 15, 2022)

jstrawks said:


> I was trying to run it with -trace in a cmd window. I didn't understand that I was to create a shortcut, then edit the properties of the shortcut. When I do that, all that changes is Camooz doesn't shut down after I close the dialog box with the warning. The debug window does not open up. I will note that when I edit the properties of the shortcut, the quotation marks are not being preserved.
> 
> View attachment 88813


Thats all ok.

-trace does not start debugview though. All thta -trace does is make CamooZ write a log into Windows' debug-system. 
To catch that log data you'd have extract debugview.exe from the file DebugView.zip, store it somewhere and start it manually before CamooZ starts...and repeat ;-)


----------



## jstrawks (Nov 15, 2022)

Here's the log file.


----------



## falti (Nov 15, 2022)

@jstrawks Thanks. all looks good, except that it would seem that only Brightness, Contrast, Hue and  Saturation are supported on the Cam Link 4K.
Is that really so when you configure it diretly from within OBS's camera settings mini-dialog?

I just ordered a Cam Link 4K on Amazon (seem a product important enough and widely used) and will do more investigation on this, so stay tuned

Falti


----------



## jstrawks (Nov 15, 2022)

Yes, in the system settings window I only have access to those four parameters. I'd like to be able to save them, as well as settings for my other cameras.

Can you respond to my issue with my license key?


----------



## falti (Nov 17, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore camera settings with a new update entry:

7.3.2 - Fixed bug with devices not supporting Powerline Frequency (e.g. Elgato Cam Link 4K)



> CamooZ now handles any device that does not support *Powerline Frequency* or *Low Light Compensation*. This also (but not only) fixes issue around the Elgato Cam Link 4K mentioned by several users in the forum.
> 
> 
> View attachment 88868
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Nov 21, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore camera settings with a new update entry:

7.3.3 - Bug fix for slow responding drivers



> Some camera drivers show somewhat slow response times. CamooZ will now wait for completion before issueing any next command to them.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## M4SC (Nov 25, 2022)

Hey there,
i'm using CamooZ for a while now and love it for a quick configuration of my Logitech Brio. Updated to 7.3.3 yesterday and registered the full version to load my profile i made earlier. To use it for my new Stream Deck i need to run it in the background, so i activated the "start minimized" option to move it to the system tray.
Is it possible to remove the CamooZ window from the taskbar, as long as it stays in the system tray? It's not really clickable there, until you click "restore" in the system tray. So hiding it in the taskbar would be a logical decision for me.
Anyway, thanks for the hard work you're doing, it's a great tool for managing cam settings and as a programmer i respect the countless hours spent until now. Keep going mate :)


----------



## falti (Nov 25, 2022)

@M4SC 

Thanks for your message. Appreciate it entirely ;-)

Let me look into your request. I agree with you: when CamooZ is sent to tray it should not be visible in the taskbar...


----------



## falti (Nov 25, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore camera settings with a new update entry:

7.3.4 - Enahced handling of system tray



> When you minimize CamooZ to the system tray (aka task notification area) or "start minimized to tray" CamooZ will now properly disappear from the taskbar - and re-appear when restored from the tray using right mouse button and the associated popup menu.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Nov 29, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore camera settings with a new update entry:

7.3.5 Little functionality enhancements



> V 7.3.5:
> 
> Clean disappear and reappear from taskbar when minimized to tray (Thanks again, @M4SC )
> Saving profiles will no longer be interfered by changes another app may be doing to the camera at that moment. Thanks, Steve from steveforward.com!



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Nov 30, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore camera settings with a new update entry:

7.3.6 - New Insta360 Support smoother PTZR



> I purchased an Insta360 Link. Turns out the software that comes with it allows saving different cam position settings as well as hotkeys.
> BUT: when pressing the buttons or using hotkeys the Insta360zooms, pans or tilts *at full speed*.
> 
> So I have decided to work even more on the SmoothPTZR functionality and allow the user to choose between 0 and 128 milliseconds of delay between the individual cam positions. Turned out nicely - see the video here...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Dec 1, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore camera settings with a new update entry:

7.3.7 - Fixes lock/unlock icons



> Apologies fir this new update: I had a major issue with my development setup and some embedded graphics got messed up.
> In this version all *lock/unlock buttons* show up properly again.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Spanisch24 (Dec 5, 2022)

Hi, this App works great with my Logitech C925e! I am also using a Sony ZV-1 as a webcam, but camooz doesn't find it. Am I doing something wrong? By the way: my "DroidCam OBS" isn't found either!
Will there be updates for this?
ty
Manuel


----------



## falti (Dec 5, 2022)

@Spanisch24
Thanks a lot. I update CamooZ pretty often. You could help me with 1 thing: when you work with your *Sony ZV-1* in OBS: can you configure it IN 
OBS with the *"configure video*" button? If not, then it's not configurable and CamooZ cannot do anything about that. If it is configurable in OBS then maybe I am missing something in my code ;-)

I just tested with Droidcam OBS on my own machine - Droidcam is not configurable with Windows API - hence CamooZ cannot help with that.

*So can you please check both with the Sony?*


----------



## Spanisch24 (Dec 6, 2022)

Thank you so much for answering so quickly!
Unfortunately the ZV-1 configuration page pops up but it's all greyed out .



It's a pity because I love your app.


----------



## falti (Dec 6, 2022)

@Spanisch24 
you're welcome. So all works as designed: CamooZ checks if cameras are configurable and if not, it will not list them.


----------



## ROCAS (Dec 6, 2022)

https://camooz.de/downloads/insta.mp4
		

I try this with OBSbot camera but not success
always load in current place
Could it be that I am doing something wrong or do I have the wrong drivers configured?
I can move the camera with pan and tilt, but these settings are not saved


----------



## falti (Dec 6, 2022)

@ROCAS
Thanks for trying ;-)
It all depends on 2 things:
1) What is the camera capable of?
2) How much of that functionality is being made available to Windows DirectShow by the maker through their driver? Sometimes certain functions can only be controlled by their software and not with Windows methods - and as CamooZ is built on DirectShow it can only do what the driver allows / cam supports.

Best way to see what the cam can do in CamooZ would be if you did this:

In OBS click on the "configure video" button.




Alternatively in CamooZ click on the button below:




Then let me see (with screenshots posted here) the two tabs of the dialog that comes up:








I can say more about this then.

Cheers

Falti


----------



## falti (Dec 19, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore camera settings with a new update entry:

7.3.8 - Start CamooZ with Windows / Load multiple profiles automatically at program start



> For each camera (!) you can now make one profile the *Autostart Profile*. When CamooZ starts next time it will automatically activate all such profiles. (This should save you the fiddling with command line parameters)
> 
> View attachment 89837
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Dec 21, 2022)

falti updated CamooZ - Save & restore camera settings with a new update entry:

7.3.8 - Autostart (with Windows) and Autoload (profiles)



> Autoload (profiles) - 1 profile per camera - assign with right click
> View attachment 89883
> 
> Windows Autostart Option
> View attachment 89884



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

